# Waiting 300 Seconds before clicking another button?



## SkidAce (Nov 17, 2014)

I know you don't want spam.

But five minutes?

I could read a long thread, and would be unable to "laugh" at someone in the beginning, and xp someone near the end?


Is it a change or an error?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2014)

Changed recently because people were spamming the Gygax thread with hundreds of clicks making the latest awards feed useless.


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and the info [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION].


----------



## Joe Liker (Nov 20, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Changed recently because people were spamming the Gygax thread with hundreds of clicks making the latest awards feed useless.



That feels like a cockroach-and-bazooka solution. Can't you come up with something more elegant?

Waiting 5 minutes to Undo XP that you've clicked by mistake is kind of annoying.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2014)

Joe Liker said:


> That feels like a cockroach-and-bazooka solution. Can't you come up with something more elegant?




I don't write the code; it's just a product I use. My ability to alter it is very, very limited to merely changing a few options in the admin panel.


----------



## Joe Liker (Nov 20, 2014)

Morrus said:


> I don't write the code; it's just a product I use. My ability to alter it is very, very limited to merely changing a few options in the admin panel.



Well, for what it's worth, the ability to click is far more useful to me than the awards feed, which I never look at.

Just one user's opinion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Changed recently because people were spamming the Gygax thread with hundreds of clicks making the latest awards feed useless.




For the record, I hereby admit all guilt of this action. It is my fault. I am sorry. Really.


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 27, 2014)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow, [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION], that was almost a year ago! Thanks! I did find a hack to get past it, and someone else found one even better then mine.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 23, 2015)

Care to share?  PM me the deets if you want a partner in crime. :3


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, if I told you that if you open several pages you can xp on each page every 5 minutes, that might get me a dark look by the green names

If I told you that refreshing a page after hitting the xp or laugh, Well I would probably get in trouble with the greens.

NOW, if I were to tell you to click on the post number of a post, in the upper right corner, you want to spam xp, that would outright get me ban hammered I suspect.

So, I cannot tell you anything.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow, @_*Herobizkit*_, that was almost a year ago! Thanks! I did find a hack to get past it, and someone else found one even better then mine.




A hack?   Don't hack my website, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2015)

It is not a hack hack, more of a bug  . . . . that one might be able to take advantage of, sort of. not that I would do that at all!


----------

